# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  bài lập trình tính tổng 100 số tự nhiên đầu

## bedaukute

cho em xin bài lập trình pascal tính tổng 100 số tự nhiên đầu tiên ạ!
(viết bằng ngôn ngữ pascal ạ).

----------


## Meoluoingungay

​chúc vui ^_^

----------


## hiennhan12

bạn này đùa đấy. bài này ai mà chả làm được.

----------


## hientatthanh

những bài như thế này là những dạng rất đơn giản khi bạn học pascal, bạn nên tự làm, xin code để nộp bài chỉ có thể tránh được thày cô kiểm tra hôm nay chứ không tránh được mãi. bài này không hề khó chút nào, hãy làm và nếu vướng mắc ở đâu thì lên hỏi bạn nhé.

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

nhưng mà chúng em chưa học câu lệnh lặp
mà nếu như vậy thì 
mình muốn tính tổng các số do mình chọn nhưn thế nào ạ
(từ 0 đến số mình viết vào khi cạy chương trình)

----------


## 0964059802

đơn giản thui. không cần dùng đến vòng lặp for...do..đâu! áp dụng tính chất cấp số cộng là ra liền, chỉ vời 1 lệnh gán.
tổng 100 sô đâu tiên là: s=n(n+1)/2

----------

